# 2 netherland dwarf rabbits for rehoming



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

due to my family situation and giving up breeding i have 2 ex breeding rabbits they are both BRC rung but i want them to go to a pet home ONLY the 2 bunnines are alittle shy and dont like being picked up but with a little TLC they will be lovely rabbits, i only want £10 to in sure that people dont just want them because there free  i will upload a pciture when im on my normal laptop as im on my brothers, i just want a good home for them  theres a doe and a buck there not nuetured and the female has had a litter she is 3 he is coming up to 2 i believe please get in contact with me if your interested


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hi im based in nottinghamshire


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

all gone to new homes


----------

